# The Five Finger and the Furious



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

You decide to take an offer at a restaurant where the food is basically left in like a shelf near the door intended for delivery drivers to just come in and grab the bag and go. You desperately need to use the restroom so your plan is to go use the restroom and then come back to the shelf, grab your bag and then go. On this particular day, a bicycle Club similar to the infamous Critical Mass in California is swarming all around and inside this popular venue. Your pressing need to empty yourself takes priority as you politely push your way to the restroom. However, you do glance at the shelf and notice that it appears to be fully stocked as though deliveries need to be taken. When done, you immediately proceed to the area to pick up your food. You think you see one of the Critical Mass people grab something off of the shelf and then get on their bike outside and take off. You notice that all of the orders are gone and that only the drink half of your order remains on the shelf. You quickly come to the conclusion that the shady biker must have absconded with your customers meal. Do you inform your customer about the possible theft? Do you notify the manager of the restaurant about the possible theft? Do you just say to yourself, "screw it" and just tell the manager that you only have half of your order?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Reassign.... because:


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I would tell the manager and the customer and then drop the order so someone else could get it when it was ready.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SinCityAngel said:


> You decide to take an offer at a restaurant where the food is basically left in like a shelf near the door intended for delivery drivers to just come in and grab the bag and go. You desperately need to use the restroom so your plan is to go use the restroom and then come back to the shelf, grab your bag and then go. On this particular day, a bicycle Club similar to the infamous Critical Mass in California is swarming all around and inside this popular venue. Your pressing need to empty yourself takes priority as you politely push your way to the restroom. However, you do glance at the shelf and notice that it appears to be fully stocked as though deliveries need to be taken. When done, you immediately proceed to the area to pick up your food. You think you see one of the Critical Mass people grab something off of the shelf and then get on their bike outside and take off. You notice that all of the orders are gone and that only the drink half of your order remains on the shelf. You quickly come to the conclusion that the shady biker must have absconded with your customers meal. Do you inform your customer about the possible theft? Do you notify the manager of the restaurant about the possible theft? Do you just say to yourself, "screw it" and just tell the manager that you only have half of your order?


Should've taken it into the bathroom with you.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

New2This said:


> Should've taken it into the bathroom with you.
> 
> View attachment 633028


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SinCityAngel said:


> You decide to take an offer at a restaurant where the food is basically left in like a shelf near the door intended for delivery drivers to just come in and grab the bag and go. You desperately need to use the restroom so your plan is to go use the restroom and then come back to the shelf, grab your bag and then go. On this particular day, a bicycle Club similar to the infamous Critical Mass in California is swarming all around and inside this popular venue. Your pressing need to empty yourself takes priority as you politely push your way to the restroom. However, you do glance at the shelf and notice that it appears to be fully stocked as though deliveries need to be taken. When done, you immediately proceed to the area to pick up your food. You think you see one of the Critical Mass people grab something off of the shelf and then get on their bike outside and take off. You notice that all of the orders are gone and that only the drink half of your order remains on the shelf. You quickly come to the conclusion that the shady biker must have absconded with your customers meal. Do you inform your customer about the possible theft? Do you notify the manager of the restaurant about the possible theft? Do you just say to yourself, "screw it" and just tell the manager that you only have half of your order?


Since you’re in Vegas my suggestion to you is to go outside and confront the gang!

Tell them that you know they stole food and on behalf of UberEats you are ordering them to put it back on the shelf.
When they laugh at you tell them you’re not going away and that “actions have consequences “.
When the gang starts moving toward you shout “I’m not scared of you aholes, I’m calling the cops. Your judgement day is about to arrive”!
Sure you’ll get your ass beaten and a trip to the hospital but you’ll have the satisfaction of knowing you did your all to make UE proud.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Since you’re in Vegas my suggestion to you is to go outside and confront the gang!
> 
> Tell them that you know they stole food and on behalf of UberEats you are ordering them to put it back on the shelf.
> When they laugh at you tell them you’re not going away and that “actions have consequences “.
> ...


I'm glad I follow you, bro! You are so inspiring! 🤕🤕🤕


----------

